# Countries banning the furry fandom



## RoqsWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Well France recently banned burgas and it got me thinking... Wouldn't it be possible for a non democratic country to ban the fandom? 
I belive the fandom is more controversial then burgas soit is a possibiliy. PLus the yiff, bestiality, you get the idea. 

SO what do you think would happen if the fandom was banned and how would it effect everything else?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 30, 2009)

Russia banned emo. WOOT!!! Maybe furry will be next? 

If furrydom was banned it wouldn't effect a thing. The lifers would probably cry fursecution and an hero.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Russia banned emo. WOOT!!! Maybe furry will be next?
> 
> If furrydom was banned it wouldn't effect a thing. The lifers would probably cry fursecution and an hero.


Wow Russia really banned emo? Wow... Now that I think of it there really arn't any diverse subculture members in russia. 

How did russia ban emo though, is it that if they see someone with stereotypical "emo clothes" do they like fine 'em or sometihng? Or did they just ban music that is emo..


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't care really. I have other interests.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 30, 2009)

To bad the furry fandom is so tiny and pointless that no country would ever give a shit about it enough to ban it.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 30, 2009)

I dont think baning the fandom changes a thing. Other then that there be no fursuiting  or cons in the country.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 30, 2009)

Such a pointless topic, tbh. It won't happen because it's so insignificant to the big picture.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

What if furries became popular in china? They are oppressive enough to act on it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> To bad the furry fandom is so tiny and pointless that no country would ever give a shit about it enough to ban it.


but america enjoys tiny and pointless shit to talk about a shitstorm for


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I mean I would probably rage pretty hard about the government doing stupid shit again and all of that assorted goodness people care so much about, but really would not care about the ban itself. I don't put on animal costumes. Most normal people don't, too. So I guess that means it wouldn't effect all that much either way.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 30, 2009)

In the UAE and Iran, you can enjoy prison or death for looking at furporn so..


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 30, 2009)

*clutches fursuit head defensively*


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 30, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> In the UAE and Iran, you can enjoy prison or death for looking at furporn so..



Pretty much any porn, actually.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 30, 2009)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> Pretty much any porn, actually.


 
Those bloody countries are what? 300 years behind?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

they encourage rape of wives but no porn like WTF?


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, it's all about the "evils" of masturbation.  The fiqh of masturbation in the Qur'an is, in this non-religious religion studier's opinion, pretty ambiguous, but one has to remember that Islam itself is about submission, of the bodies, hearts, souls and minds to Allah.  Thus, the urge to purge, as it were, is a defiance, in the eyes of the religious authority, a defiance to the worshippers "slavehood." Many people have "natural" tendencies and urges to that which the Islamic religious authority (by proxy, Allah itself) has deemed unlawful. Upon close inspection of my own copy of the Qur'an, the one passage that would even give the slightest hint to his so-called "abomination" would be:*"And the soul and He who perfected it 
And inspired it (with conscience of) what is wrong and right for it. 
He is indeed successful who purifies it, 
And he is indeed a failure who stunts it." [Qur'an, 91:9-10] *

Whether or not this is to be interpreted as a decryment against looking at porn, and by proxy, masturbating is anyones guess. I am, however, no Muslim, so this means nothing to me.

To be fair, however, they don't "encourage the rape of wives". In their view, a woman who would submit to another man, to allow herself to be violated, dishonored, and devalued by being raped, deserves to be punished, or even killed. (curious word there, "allowed" almost as if she had a say in the matter on which whether or not she wanted to be raped) While this particular mindset is abhorant to my philosophy, it's considered acceptable in the eyes of the more conservative elements of Islam, and thus, it is law.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 30, 2009)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> Pretty much any porn, actually.



China, Malaysia, The Philippines, Vietnam, Papua New Guinea, Botswana are also jail or death if your caught with porn also, I don't know if FA is blocked from China outright but I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 30, 2009)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> Words


 
Good post, thanks for explaining what you know. *pat*

 When you say punishing a woman for being raped is against your philosophy--I think it's safe to say it's shared by _everyone outside of those countries_. Heh.

It must be such crap being born into such a place. It breaks my heart seeing Muslim women who just accept being treated like something sub-human.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 30, 2009)

China is a pretty heavilly controlled state. Malaysia and Indonesia (New Guinea) are Muslim and thus the laws I just mentioned apply. The Phillippines is an (unstable-ish) unicameralist government which means one leaders intolerance inflicts on everyone, and Vietnam is a communist dictatorship. 

As to the reasons why.



> Good post, thanks for explaining what you know. *pat*



Thankya! *wags tail* heeee


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 30, 2009)

I think there are no furries in North Korea o.o


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 30, 2009)

SpetsnazFox said:


> I think there are no furries in North Korea o.o



There are no personal computers in North Korea...eccept for the elite of the elite. So that goes without saying


----------



## Beastrune (Aug 30, 2009)

I gotta wonder how do you enforce a law like that? In the past many laws were passed like this and were completely unenforced to the point that alot of those laws still exist today, they were all just pushed back into obscurity


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Noes they cant ban fursuits... I'd have to become an underground fursuiter.
Striking at midnight at 24 hour shopping centres and what not.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 30, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> China, Malaysia, The Philippines, Vietnam, Papua New Guinea, Botswana are also jail or death if your caught with porn also, I don't know if FA is blocked from China outright but I wouldn't doubt it.


This. Also.. Burma.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

I would find a new hobby.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 30, 2009)

Carenath said:


> This. Also.. Burma.




Millitary junta.


----------



## Yaps (Aug 30, 2009)

Would be slack. But neh, is not the end of the world...


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

Well maybe i would use it for cause for rebellion I am the sort for having delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Beastrune (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh i do enjoy a good rebellion lulz


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 30, 2009)

I think we need an organization which secretly airdrops fursuiters with suitcases full of yiff art into these countries


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm NAFO? (North Atlantic Furry Orginization)
Y.I.F.F.D (Youth International For Furry Distribution)

BRILLIANT! WE MUST BEGIN AT ONCE! GET ME THE PRESIDENT! THE AIR FORCE! *Dramatic John Williams Music Erupts [{Jurassic Park perhaps?}]*

XD

(Officer) Uhh, son. Why are you wearing a wolf costume and carrying boxes of...this...porn?

(Me) CUZ! We're spreading the joys of yiff to all corners of the world! TO THE SKIES! ALL OF US!
*Army of furries in furcostumes run on to a C-17*


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

Red fox one red fox one ready for airdrop xD


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 30, 2009)

Meanwhile we should hack into North Korean state TV and broadcast a 1 minute long homoerotic yiff animation to the whole country which will eventually cause the downfall of Kim Jong-Il =D

Or maybe he is a closet fur and approves it


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 30, 2009)

I would float to America with famiry, in tiny boat, long journey but well worth wait. We will have money, cars, all furry porn man can dream of...


----------



## Glitch (Aug 30, 2009)

Well... the US government is stupid and corrupt enough to ban such a minuscule thing.  That will most likely happen once they catch wind of something.  

Good thing I plan on leaving the country anyway.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

SpetsnazFox said:


> Meanwhile we should hack into North Korean state TV and broadcast a 1 minute long homoerotic yiff animation to the whole country which will eventually cause the downfall of Kim Jong-Il =D
> 
> Or maybe he is a closet fur and approves it


That is possibly one of the funniest things I've read on this forum xD Tgis going to be in my sig, i swear xD


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

If any country were to ban furries, we'd ignite a revolution.  Onward, brave furry comrades!



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Russia banned emo. WOOT!!!



I remember reading about Russian emos protesting that ban.  That was a WTF moment.



yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> SpetsnazFox said:
> 
> 
> > I think there are no furries in North Korea o.o
> ...



Then why do my furry porn server logs show lots of hits from "kimjongil.isdabomb.kp"?


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 30, 2009)

You can't ban people from liking something (unless you're a religion). The best you could do would be to ban cons. Why not just ban teenagers.

Oh wait, this is The Den

Hey guys, what if your fursona was banned?


----------



## DJLab (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay let's explain this...
Furry is done on the internets mostly. You can't ban the internets cause it's 1337 an stuff.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Okay let's explain this...
> Furry is done on the internets mostly. You can't ban the internets cause it's 1337 an stuff.


 Well china does a good job of that already.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 30, 2009)

What is it with you guys and equating fursuits with burqas?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 30, 2009)

I take back the burqa thread being the dumbest idea I've ever heard.  This takes the cake.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I take back the burqa thread being the dumbest idea I've ever heard.  This takes the cake.



Sad face


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 30, 2009)

Question, how do you TELL if somebody is a furry to ban them?

I mean what do you do, ban then from life?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Okay let's explain this...
> Furry is done on the internets mostly. You can't ban the internets cause it's 1337 an stuff.


I'm sorry have you met china, they so far doing a good job in that department


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 30, 2009)

russia banned emo?

what the...

you can sign me up for air drops of fur porn. we'd be like missionaries.. spreading the good word and love of furdom..


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> russia banned emo?
> 
> what the...
> 
> you can sign me up for air drops of fur porn. we'd be like missionaries.. spreading the good word and love of furdom..


enjoy the flak fire then


and when did love ever existed in this fandom really


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

<-- Proud pilot of the 69th Fchan Bomber Wing =~~

(Not to be confused with the Flying Winger Bombs.)

Our squadron's motto (well, the clean version), "We Give a Flying F!"


----------



## joey2joey (Aug 30, 2009)

At first I thought my country would support its constitution. Then I realize how much it has been violated every freaking day.

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/272-36.htm
Politicians and diapers need to be changed for the same reason.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 30, 2009)

joey2joey said:


> At first I thought my country would support its constitution. Then I realize how much it has been violated every freaking day.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/272-36.htm
> Politicians and diapers need to be changed for the same reason.



Of course.
But, being an atheist, will tell the people of MA to suck it if I were to be thrown in jail for something so stupid.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 30, 2009)

Beastrune said:


> I gotta wonder how do you enforce a law like that? In the past many laws were passed like this and were completely unenforced to the point that alot of those laws still exist today, they were all just pushed back into obscurity



Iran, UAE and China are very good at tracking you. They have no issues with kicking down your door and rooting though your whole house. Believe me, it's enforced.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 30, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Question, how do you TELL if somebody if a furry to ban them?
> 
> I mean what do you do, ban then from life?



China will do that and bill your family for the bullet.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 30, 2009)

joey2joey said:


> At first I thought my country would support its constitution. Then I realize how much it has been violated every freaking day.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/272-36.htm
> Politicians and diapers need to be changed for the same reason.


That laws probably really outdated and obscure by now. I'm pretty sure we also have a law that lets your bring guns to the Boston Commons in case a bear attacks you.
If we still practiced such laws here, it is doubtful we would also have been the first state to allow gay marriage.


Though yeah, I don't quite see how it would be possible for someone to band the furry fandom. Yeah, it'd be possible for them to ban yiff, and I suppose they could band anthro art... But it's not like every kid who reads Peter Rabbit is automatically a furry.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 30, 2009)

Somewhere, some totalitarian country has probably done this. Afterall, I haven't heard of any furries from North Korea or Cuba.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I don't care really. I have other interests.



This.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 30, 2009)

Now now, folks, let us not be too judgmental and understand that, due to centuries of inbreeding, the Asians, Arabs and Russians _can't help_ the way they are </cigarskunk>

Furry *specifically* being banned, no. But, if you're the type of person who, erm, typifies some of the not-so-positive elements of the fandom, I'd be extremely fucking worried if I were you. In my travels across the great lands of Canada, among the many jobs I interviewed for, there were several government jobs where they were looking for people with the following:

- is a good visual and verbal communicator and has some background in design/advertising and in my case, some animation credentials got me *this close* to getting the job
- is in the younger demographic (18-30 *yes, they consider 30 "youth" now, is that fucking pathetic or what?*)
- is passionate about a cause that really hasn't even begun yet, but that some of us, including people who create laws realize is now necessary even though it shouldn't have to be, and this is getting young people to get back in touch with reality so they can grow into the tax-base and workforce they're _supposed_ to be replacing when the baby boomers finally die.

So, long story short, your boy Wolf-Bone, a furry, came pretty close a few times to being one of the guys who's going to be one of the pioneers of a movement that right now is just beginning the "think tank" phase. Really, the interviewers knew as little as I did pertaining to what the plan is, but basically, they're getting incredibly fucking worried at the state of what, by now, ought to be a sizable chunk of their upcoming tax-base and workforce, who are only marginally coming into their own as either, if they're making any strides _at all_. They really, *really* want to prevent another hippie movement (or worse) if they can at all avoid it, and as much as it seems unlikely it would take that kind of shape, I could sorta see where they were coming from when they showed me their point of view: the future of this country is them, and in the present, they're more concerned with escaping from reality, through their iPods, their iPhones, their internet, their video games, their bullshit "subcultures" than changing a reality that obviously gives them cause to want to escape from it in the first place.

That was almost a year ago, and I really have heard jack shit since then that wasn't what I already knew. These things take time. But I wouldn't be surprised to see an attempt at legislating our way to a pretty significant cultural change that, whatever the result, makes it very, very difficult for a lot of furries to keep using their fetishes and their "lifestyle" as a crutch to avoid being part of the real world.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well china does a good job of that already.


Ironically thanks to companies in the US.. Cisco, Google, Microsoft and Yahoo.



BassMan said:


> Somewhere, some totalitarian country has probably done this. Afterall, I haven't heard of any furries from North Korea or Cuba.


No internet access in said countries either.. Cuba.. because the US has that assinine trade embargo, and all the Tier-1 Backbone providers are US companies. Even though Raul's scrapping a bunch of the restrictions that were normally in place.. internet access remains controlled largely because the bandwidth just isnt there.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 30, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Ironically thanks to companies in the US.. Cisco, Google, Microsoft and Yahoo.



To be completely fair, you don't tell China. "Hell no, freedom of speech" if you ever want to make money over there.


----------



## Kittiara (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL WHAT

Banning public displays of religion (France includes Christian and Jewish symbolism with Islamic, btw) is... that's... not even close to banning a subculture that doesn't matter.  No.  Just.. wow.  You're worried about this?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2009)

Considering nobody even knows what the hell Furry is, and that all the hotels and conventions will be storming the government demanding they unban it because cons happen to cost money....


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Considering nobody even knows what the hell Furry is, and that all the hotels and conventions will be storming the government demanding they unban it because cons happen to cost money....



How much money do furry conventions bring in for hotels compared to all the other conventions, though? Haven't some hotels/convention centers *already* decided they're not hosting furry conventions anymore due to the risk outweighing the reward in their past experiences?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2009)

It's not like ouy're throwing people out on the street but still, they will not like it.


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (Aug 31, 2009)

Man, I never knew the UAE was at such a crackdown. I know for a fact Iran and Sudan will imprison someone for having furry porn (Falls under various "unnatural act laws"), and it's a death sentence in places outside of Kabul in Afghanistan (Granted, everything is a fucking death sentence to those fuckwits). 

In all honesty, really, I can see either Iran or Saudi Arabia throwing the shitfit over this first. The other Islamic countries are either too busy trying to deal with their own petty problems or just don't give enough of a damn to really do anything about it. Both of them are conservative countries that are practically controlled by the ultra-conservative clergy (Iran has a "Supreme Leader", and no, the Ayatollah's not a pizza).

Out of sheer curiousity I begin asking around and talking to a lot of my friends, asking if it would be wise to start a furry con in the Middle East. Depending on the country and/or the owners of the hotel, I might have to get the damn clergy to say yes, which can be a pretty big pain in the ass. 
Ironically enough, I've been told the best place to try to start one would be in Egypt....


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 31, 2009)

That would be just downright idiotic, just like the child welfare (government) stopping a 14 year old kid from sailing around the world. LET HER DO IT, for fuck's sake!!

In Russia, Furries ban you!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 1, 2009)

JUst out of curiosity, How does the emo ocmmunity compare to the furry commnuity?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 1, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> JUst out of curiosity, How does the emo ocmmunity compare to the furry commnuity?


 We're an even lesser minority and more fucked up?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 1, 2009)

The only thing that would be expected is Furfag lifestyler RAEG.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Sep 7, 2009)

If a government banned the furry fandom, I bet they wouldn't be in parliament for very long xD

I know that if Kevin 747 were to ban it, I'd be outraged, so would millions of others, then at the next election he just lost that many votes.

That's if he even gets to stay in without the Governor-General doesn't step in and dismiss him >= D (I dunno if he/she can do that, but I know he can do it with political parties--eg liberal, etc.)

That, and they'd feel guilty afterwards. So yeah, unless they're a superpower (Like the Taliban) who doesn't allow votes, I doubt that some countries would ban the fandom. But if it's already happening, whatever ._.;;


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 7, 2009)

MaxTheHusky said:


> If a government banned the furry fandom, I bet they wouldn't be in parliament for very long xD
> 
> I know that if Kevin 747 were to ban it, I'd be outraged, so would millions of others, then at the next election he just lost that many votes.
> 
> ...


Wrong. We're a minority, and seen as abominations to most. It's a little thing nobody cares about, and the ban would probably go unnoticed.

(Unless they start lining up fursuiters against the wall and shooting them. And even in this case, bawww.)


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 7, 2009)

america has banned burkas same as france.

the reason behind this is that it obscures your face from cameras. 

hence, wearing fursuits in most public places is banned.

the fandom has already been banned in that sense. 

NO ONE CARES.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 7, 2009)

News to me...


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2009)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> Well, it's all about the "evils" of masturbation.  The fiqh of masturbation in the Qur'an is, in this non-religious religion studier's opinion, pretty ambiguous, but one has to remember that Islam itself is about submission, of the bodies, hearts, souls and minds to Allah.  Thus, the urge to purge, as it were, is a defiance, in the eyes of the religious authority, a defiance to the worshippers "slavehood." Many people have "natural" tendencies and urges to that which the Islamic religious authority (by proxy, Allah itself) has deemed unlawful. Upon close inspection of my own copy of the Qur'an, the one passage that would even give the slightest hint to his so-called "abomination" would be:*"And the soul and He who perfected it
> And inspired it (with conscience of) what is wrong and right for it.
> He is indeed successful who purifies it,
> And he is indeed a failure who stunts it." [Qur'an, 91:9-10] *
> ...



Holy shit! A proper argument! Is this the end times?

This post gives me hope for humanity.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> (Unless they start lining up fursuiters against the wall and shooting them. And even in this case, bawww.)


 
I would grab me some popcorn and watch the executions :3
That would make as some excellent entertainment XD


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> america has banned burkas same as france.
> 
> the reason behind this is that it obscures your face from cameras.
> 
> ...



And nothing of Value was lost.


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 8, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well France recently banned burgas...



They banned burgas? I _love_ burgas, all kinds of burgas - hamburgas, cheezburgas, bacon cheezburgas, even White Castle cheezburgas - how dare they!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 8, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> They banned burgas? I _love_ burgas, all kinds of burgas - hamburgas, cheezburgas, bacon cheezburgas, even White Castle cheezburgas - how dare they!



That would explain why Lotaburgas can only be found in New Mexico.  And White Castle should be right up there with Starbucks on the "needs to be banned" list.

BTW, I still can't find anything about burqas or fursuits being banned in the US.  Google News has nothing.


----------



## TDK (Sep 8, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> BTW, I still can't find anything about burqas or fursuits being banned in the US.  Google News has nothing.



Isn't real, this is just about a HYPOTHETICAL ban on furry. It will never happen since as someone said earlier, this slice of life is so tiny and worthless on the grand scale of things, no government would honestly care about banning it and just passing it off as "freaks" like everyone else.

But if it WERE to happen, I honestly wouldn't care. I just like drawing the shit and not doing the fursuiting and so on, so I would just find something else to waste time with. AC not being in my town would suck a little bit though.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Ya know, a lot of places have anti-face concealment laws so it isn't a big deal at all and nothing of value would be lost.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> That would explain why Lotaburgas can only be found in New Mexico.  And White Castle should be right up there with Starbucks on the "needs to be banned" list.
> 
> BTW, I still can't find anything about burqas or fursuits being banned in the US.  Google News has nothing.



It's all based on Face concealment laws. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 8, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Isn't real, this is just about a HYPOTHETICAL ban on furry. It will never happen since as someone said earlier, this slice of life is so tiny and worthless on the grand scale of things, no government would honestly care about banning it and just passing it off as "freaks" like everyone else.



True, but I was referring to this post saying it already happened.



Motor Mouth said:


> But if it WERE to happen, I honestly wouldn't care. I just like drawing the shit and not doing the fursuiting and so on, so I would just find something else to waste time with. AC not being in my town would suck a little bit though.



If such a thing were to come to pass, being a furry wouldn't be the only reason, or even the primary reason, I'd oppose it.  I'm opposed to censorship and senseless laws in general as a matter of principle.  Even Russia's and Mexico's bans on emo, WTF as the result was.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ya know, a lot of places have anti-face concealment laws so it isn't a big deal at all and nothing of value would be lost.



Ah, I see.  If that's what he meant, then yes, I can understand those sorts of laws, and I even agree with a lot of them.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know about the entire furry fandom, but many countries are now banning illustrated child porn so I imagine FA's going to be inaccessible in all of those countries if it's not already. At least until it's banned in the U.S. and Neer stops hosting it :V .


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't know about the entire furry fandom, but many countries are now banning illustrated child porn so I imagine FA's going to be inaccessible in all of those countries if it's not already. At least until it's banned in the U.S. and Neer stops hosting it :V .



I'd lol.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't know about the entire furry fandom, but many countries are now banning illustrated child porn so I imagine FA's going to be inaccessible in all of those countries if it's not already. At least until it's banned in the U.S. and Neer stops hosting it :V .


 Say hello to Ð¼ÐµÑ…ÑÑ€Ð¾Ð´ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾.net


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2009)

If I was the leader of a country, I'd ban furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> If I was the leader of a country, I'd ban furries.


 
Fuck banning it, anything furry related gets executed immediately, banning is more of a pussy move


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> To bad the furry fandom is so tiny and pointless that no country would ever give a shit about it enough to ban it.



Actually, if you stop and think about, banning furries would be bad for the economy.


----------



## SammyFox (Sep 9, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well France recently banned burgas and it got me thinking... Wouldn't it be possible for a non democratic country to ban the fandom?
> I belive the fandom is more controversial then burgas soit is a possibiliy. PLus the yiff, bestiality, you get the idea.
> 
> SO what do you think would happen if the fandom was banned and how would it effect everything else?


Furry is not a religion. </thread>


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2009)

SammyFox said:


> Furry is not a religion. </thread>


Some furries treat it like a religion </thread>


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

In the middle east they banned homosexuality.

They will hang you for being gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> In the middle east they banned homosexuality.
> 
> They will hang you for being gay.


 
Think we shall have a gay party over there, it sounds like fun if ya ask me :3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Think we shall have a gay party over there, it sounds like fun if ya ask me :3



Enjoy being riddled with bullets!


----------



## Telnac (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd become part of the furry underground.  It'd be like it was before I realized the fandom existed... only I'd know I wasn't the only one keeping my mouth shut.

In truth, why would anyone care enough to ban the furry fandom?  And how would they enforce it?  They can't stop 16 year olds from downloading porn.  How could they stop me from finding & downloading furry art?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I'd become part of the furry underground.  It'd be like it was before I realized the fandom existed... only I'd know I wasn't the only one keeping my mouth shut.
> 
> In truth, why would anyone care enough to ban the furry fandom?  And how would they enforce it?  They can't stop 16 year olds from downloading porn.  How could they stop me from finding & downloading furry art?



The same way they find out about people finding and downloading child pornography.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Enjoy being riddled with bullets!


 
lol I said lets have a party over there but I myself won't show up


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol I said *let us* have a party over there but I myself won't show up



If that is the case, then your use of personal plural pronouns is bothersome.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The same way they find out about people finding and downloading child pornography.


Yeah, they're being REAL successful with that.  [/sarcasm]  They pretty much only catch the idiots who barely know how to use AOL.  It's not hard to use a proxy to hide your IP address.  How else do you think spammers get away with it?  If being a furry was a crime, I'd bounce any illegal traffic all over the 'net just to make sure those bastards never find out it's me.  

Depending on my level of paranoia, I might even drive to a hotel or McDonald's or Starbucks or something that has wireless & hack their router to make sure they can't trace it back to me even if they DO figure out the IP address.  Most wireless routers generally aren't secure b/c their owners don't know how to secure them (or choose not to), and even ones that are can generally be hacked if the technology is legacy at all.  Yeah, that's illegal too but there's no national registry of MAC addresses (and even that's possible to fake) so there's no way they could trace the hack back to my machine.  If I'm really being paranoid, I'd even vary up the locations & times I'd visit so they couldn't do an old-fashioned stakeout to catch me in the act.  It's not like there isn't an abundance of wireless hotspots out there just waiting to be hacked.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, they're being REAL successful with that.  [/sarcasm]  They pretty much only catch the idiots who barely know how to use AOL.  It's not hard to use a proxy to hide your IP address.  How else do you think spammers get away with it?  If being a furry was a crime, I'd bounce any illegal traffic all over the 'net just to make sure those bastards never find out it's me.
> 
> Depending on my level of paranoia, I might even drive to a hotel or McDonald's or Starbucks or something that has wireless & hack their router to make sure they can't trace it back to me even if they DO figure out the IP address.  Most wireless routers generally aren't secure b/c their owners don't know how to secure them (or choose not to), and even ones that are can generally be hacked if the technology is legacy at all.  Yeah, that's illegal too but there's no national registry of MAC addresses (and even that's possible to fake) so there's no way they could trace the hack back to my machine.  If I'm really being paranoid, I'd even vary up the locations & times I'd visit so they couldn't do an old-fashioned stakeout to catch me in the act.  It's not like there isn't an abundance of wireless hotspots out there just waiting to be hacked.



Seems like a whole lot of trouble to go through just to look at some badly drawn dog dicks, though.

Someone's got an addiction. :V


----------



## Telnac (Sep 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Seems like a whole lot of trouble to go through just to look at some badly drawn dog dicks, though.
> 
> Someone's got an addiction. :V


Dragons, my friend.  Following artists who do very well drawn dragons is what led me to FA in the first place, and it's why I'd break the law to remain here.

Not looking for drawings of dicks of any species, well drawn or not.  I find yiff art rather boring.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Dragons, my friend.  Following artists who do very well drawn dragons is what led me to FA in the first place, and it's why I'd break the law to remain here.
> 
> Not looking for drawings of dicks of any species, well drawn or not.  I find yiff art rather boring.



I don't think that dragons would be counted as furry, bro, even if you do want to have sex with them.  That's strictly a fantasy genre.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> If that is the case, then your use of personal plural pronouns is bothersome.


 
ITS A TRAP, I meant to say I'll lead them there but then I won't be sticking around for very long :3


----------



## Tabr (Sep 10, 2009)

Legally sure, but realistically? It would be like trying to ban stupid.  We know how well that would work out :grin:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2009)

Tabr said:


> Legally sure, but realistically? It would be like trying to ban stupid.  We know how well that would work out :grin:



I could ban stupid

by killing everyone in the world


----------



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

i dont agree with beasteality but if it is banned it will be unconstitutional and pure ignorance, just because someone cant understand it doesnt mean it has to be destroyed.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 11, 2009)

MegatronsLady420 said:


> i dont agree with beasteality but if it is banned it will be unconstitutional and pure ignorance, just because someone cant understand it doesnt mean it has to be destroyed.



Uh, dunno how to break this to you, but bestiality *is* banned in many places within the United States.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 11, 2009)

MegatronsLady420 said:


> pure ignorance



Pretty much sums up what your entire post was.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pretty much sums up what your entire post was.


This, fucking this.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2009)

MegatronsLady420 said:


> i dont agree with beasteality but if it is banned it will be unconstitutional and pure ignorance.



lol
Shows how much you know about it.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 12, 2009)

MegatronsLady420 said:


> i dont agree with beasteality but if it is banned it will be unconstitutional and pure ignorance, just because someone cant understand it doesnt mean it has to be destroyed.



animals can't understand. i'm sure they would appreciate it being banned.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

People would start forming underground groups. It happens every time something gets banned.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> People would start forming underground groups. It happens every time something gets banned.



It'll be like the prohibition except with crudely drawn animal porn and ugly felt suits!


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> animals can't understand. i'm sure they would appreciate it being banned.


 

Don't be so sure about that. That was the general attitude in the 1970's, scientists thinking that everything ans everyone was inferior to them...and look what people think of scientists now.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It'll be like the prohibition except with crudely drawn animal porn and ugly felt suits!


 

....
How charming.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Don't be so sure about that. That was the general attitude in the 1970's, scientists thinking that everything ans everyone was inferior to them...and look what people think of scientists now.



They're still respected as intelligent and productive members of society working towards the advancement of civilization and betterment of mankind?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

Mmm, science.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2009)

As long as we keep a low profile, this shouldn't become a problem.


----------



## Ne0nie (Sep 15, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Okay let's explain this...
> Furry is done on the internets mostly. You can't ban the internets cause it's 1337 an stuff.



this


----------



## Saharafox (Sep 15, 2009)

It is illegal in Saudi Arabia, I know from experience.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it would end with many angry furries blowing stuff up.

: /


----------



## Trigger (Sep 15, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> As long as we keep a low profile, this shouldn't become a problem.


 What's the point of keeping a low profile? Christians don't keep a low profile and the Athiests don't tell them to knock it off. What ever happened to eaqul rights?

(Sorry for bad spelling. I can't download spell check...)

: /


----------



## Trigger (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it's kinda sick that people discriminate based on sexuality. But, I disaggree with Zoophilia...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2009)

Trigger said:


> What's the point of keeping a low profile? Christians don't keep a low profile and the Athiests don't tell them to knock it off. What ever happened to eaqul rights?



That's because the Christians are the majority.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's because the Christians are the majority.


 
That doesn't justify them to be the fucktards they are to those who are different.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2009)

Ten days, nice display of patience.



Glitch said:


> That doesn't justify them to be the fucktards they are to those who are different.



Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.


----------



## NomeKo (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok,
Quote:
Originally Posted by *David M. Awesome* 

 
_That's because the Christians are the majority._


> That doesn't justify them to be the fucktards they are to those who are different.


 
Christianism is a religion, in the past, religion was used to be lawn and many pll became christian just to gain power, those time has changed, now christian try to speak of peace in the name of god, but trust me when i say soon the world will be out of religious communities and more into self-relegions(Yeah,scientist dosn't speak anymore about the origins of the humanity becouse they don't want to be hated or cursed by christians :S), those who dosn't know what to belive, they just fallow other's religions, it's like us fallowing the furry, that perhaps someone created it as a kids cartoon...


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 26, 2009)

ok. just to clarify for the billionth time...

BURKAS ARE BANNED IN FRANCE, THE UNITED STATES, AND MANY OTHER COUNTRIES.
the reason is, it covers your face and these countries use video surveilence and facial recognition. it's to prevent crimes. 

also, furry IS banned in this sense. covering your face on public property (and some private) IS illegal.
I've been wearing my fursuit around and I cant tell you how many times a cop has pulled me aside and told me I cant wear the head. 

/thread.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> also, furry IS banned in this sense. covering your face on public property (and some private) IS illegal.
> I've been wearing my fursuit around and I cant tell you how many times a cop has pulled me aside and told me I cant wear the head.
> 
> /thread.


 
Wow, that's a bit...er.

I mean, I know someone walking around in a motorcycle helmet would freak me out a bit, but someone who is clearly messing about as a giant animal doesn't present itself as a threat.

But all these terrorists ruin it for everyone, I guess. Though a six foot tiger attempting to plant a bomb might be a bit obvious. Edit: and _hilarious_!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Wow, that's a bit...er.
> 
> I mean, I know someone walking around in a motorcycle helmet would freak me out a bit, but someone who is clearly messing about as a giant animal doesn't present itself as a threat.
> 
> But all these terrorists ruin it for everyone, I guess.



It depends on the location and context.  Although it's not banned *by* the United States, an important distinction, it's the same sort of logic that bans Halloween masks in banks in just about every city and county.  (There's nothing like a string of bank heists by three Richard Nixons.)

Local ordinances in some places also force a lot of Chanology anons to go through hoops to protest in Guy Fawkes masks, or outright prohibit them from doing so at all.



Harebelle said:


> Though a six foot tiger attempting to plant a bomb might be a bit obvious. Edit: and _hilarious_!



Frosted dynamite!  They're grrrrrrrRRRRREAT!


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 26, 2009)

I would lol.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> also, furry IS banned in this sense. covering your face on public property (and some private) IS illegal.
> I've been wearing my fursuit around and I cant tell you how many times a cop has pulled me aside and told me I cant wear the head.
> 
> /thread.


Furries would probably be frowned upon even more if the public saw the faces of furries. :/ BTW that ain't directed to you, just the fandom in general


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 27, 2009)

i cannot agree that we are tiny and pointless as a fandom but its  still not something  countrys  would really lose sleep over... and any country  so trivial  over it  would just lose the business a convention would give them had there been one planned for said region


----------



## joey2joey (Sep 27, 2009)

TropicalZephyr said:


> That laws probably really outdated and obscure by now. I'm pretty sure we also have a law that lets your bring guns to the Boston Commons in case a bear attacks you.
> If we still practiced such laws here, it is doubtful we would also have been the first state to allow gay marriage.



Unfortunately outdated and obscure laws are what can get you arrested if you make a powerful enemy (E.G. Scientology prosecuting some anoms with laws that haven't been enforced since 1802)


----------



## Aprice (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd find something else to draw. Like people.


----------



## Stahi (Sep 29, 2009)

"Furry" should be banned worldwide, honestly.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 29, 2009)

and  why is that sir? what is so wrong about this  fandom... that we should not be aloud free rom like the rest of the odd people out there... i mean  beastiality  was not made here... it bee around for  far longer then furrys and there are   people you call normal  who practice it... terkies  have  werid  obsessions  with spock... and well theres bondage... feet... tentacles and all manner of other  things  that normal  people  do in there spar time


----------



## Akysaur (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol, I have to say I opened this ready to rant and just ended up laughing. XD I love how many sarcastic replies there were. Honestly though, if America banned furrys I'd be pissed because we have other problems then people wishing they were cuter then they really are. -_- If they ban furries they'd have to ban all anthro related things to not be a hypocrite and I think that's too much of an effort for those conservative bitches in the government. 
If it really got the spot light and the religious fanatics attacked it they might though. Just cause it's different -_- and what do we do when something different? We kill it -_-.... 

I'd be pissed and end up revolting. I'd turn into the next Hitler and go after all the close minded, judgemental, jerk offs, wiping the gene pool clean of them.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 30, 2009)

Akysaur said:


> Lol, I have to say I opened this ready to rant and just ended up laughing. XD I love how many sarcastic replies there were. Honestly though, if America banned furrys I'd be pissed because we have other problems then people wishing they were cuter then they really are. -_- If they ban furries they'd have to ban all anthro related things to not be a hypocrite and I think that's too much of an effort for those conservative bitches in the government.
> If it really got the spot light and the religious fanatics attacked it they might though. Just cause it's different -_- and what do we do when something different? We kill it -_-....
> 
> I'd be pissed and end up revolting. I'd turn into the next Hitler and go after all the close minded, judgemental, jerk offs, wiping the gene pool clean of them.


 

If that happens, then count me in...


----------



## Vatz (Sep 30, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> and why is that sir? what is so wrong about this fandom... that we should not be aloud free rom like the rest of the odd people out there... i mean beastiality was not made here... it bee around for far longer then furrys and there are people you call normal who practice it... terkies have werid obsessions with spock... and well theres bondage... feet... tentacles and all manner of other things that normal people do in there spar time


 

AMEN, SISTER!! AMEN!!!

I'm printing your response out and shoving it in my dad's face.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 30, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Wow, that's a bit...er.
> 
> I mean, I know someone walking around in a motorcycle helmet would freak me out a bit, but someone who is clearly messing about as a giant animal doesn't present itself as a threat.
> 
> But all these terrorists ruin it for everyone, I guess. Though a six foot tiger attempting to plant a bomb might be a bit obvious. Edit: and _hilarious_!


 

Yes indeed. Fucking terrorists. On top of that, it's less than a month since the anniversary of one of the most disturbing attacks on the United States in all of history. That doesn't help _anything_.

Really though, if the U.S. banned furries, then I'd just throw open my window, grab my stuff, and head for lousiana. NO ONE can find you if you hide in Louisiana. And I'd flip a birdie to any cops I saw along the way.


----------



## Stahi (Sep 30, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> and  why is that sir? what is so wrong about this  fandom... that we should not be aloud free rom like the rest of the odd people out there... i mean  beastiality  was not made here... it bee around for  far longer then furrys and there are   people you call normal  who practice it... terkies  have  werid  obsessions  with spock... and well theres bondage... feet... tentacles and all manner of other  things  that normal  people  do in there spar time



Because it's just the right thing to do.



Vatz said:


> AMEN, SISTER!! AMEN!!!
> 
> I'm printing your response out and shoving it in my dad's face.




Unwise.  You'd better edit out the spelling errors otherwise your dad will wonder why you're on a message board full of retarded people.    Here, let me give you a better draft!


"And why is that, good sir?  What is so wrong about this fandom that we shouldn't be allowed free roam like the rest of the oddities in the world?  For your information, beastiality wasn't _created _by the furry fandom!  It's been around far longer than anyone can remember.  And while we're on the subject of odd obsessions, I'm sure there's a few Trekkies who have wet dreams about Spock performing the Vulcan Neck pinch on them, or folks who are into hard BDSM.  Then there's the foot fetishes, tentacle rape, etc.  Basically anything Japanese, so *DON'T JUDGE US.*"


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 30, 2009)

Stahi said:


> Originally Posted by *TamaraRose*
> 
> 
> _... terkies have werid obsessions with spock... _
> ...



Actually, I think 'terkies' describes them perfectly... (Bwah hah hah! - no, don't phase me bro, I was jes' funnin' ya, is all - _ARRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!_)


----------



## Stahi (Sep 30, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Actually, I think 'terkies' describes them perfectly... (Bwah hah hah! - no, don't phase me bro, I was jes' funnin' ya, is all - _ARRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!_)



Phaser?  No sir, I use a Romulan Disruptor pistol.


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 30, 2009)

You know what, your not suffering enough yet. 
*uses Varon-T disruptor*


----------



## Stahi (Sep 30, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> You know what, your not suffering enough yet.
> *uses Varon-T disruptor*



Very painful.   DAMN YOU KIVAS FAJO.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Sep 30, 2009)

Well when I finally get sick enough of America to go claim and occupy a portion of Antarctica for myself and start my own country... I guarantee it'll be banned in the Republic of Earthshine.


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 5, 2009)

It would never happen- fandom is too small. But nonetheless, if it did, I would hide my "furryness" till I finished fixing my motorcycle, than get on it and ride out of whatever fucking country banned me. Screw people who want to tell anyone what to do outside of murder, thievery, rape and pedophilia. Those four things are crimes. To my mind everything else should be as free as possible.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 5, 2009)

In response to the topic's name:

No, furries are not synonymous with Scientology. :\


----------



## Koray (Oct 5, 2009)

The fandom is really small for something like that to happen, so..


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Furries would probably be frowned upon even more if the public saw the faces of furries. :/ BTW that ain't directed to you, just the fandom in general



XD
I'm so ugly I scare the feds.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

Vatz said:


> AMEN, SISTER!! AMEN!!!
> 
> I'm printing your response out and shoving it in my dad's face.




GXXXSSSHHHH BAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAA!!!

XD
oh god, that is soooo hilarious.


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 7, 2009)

countries dont have anything in the fandom to ban it for. Emo is ovious cus cuttign them selves or the whole wah wah cry for me i'm all emotional lark


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2009)

Doesn't France <3 furries? I mean, they don't mind having that sensual commercial.


----------



## feathery (Oct 7, 2009)

I would be appauled and furious. Also furthermore the definition of furry can be taken in various forms and ways, i just can't fathom the idea, I would probobly be sick to my stomach for the rest of my life. I do not beelive they can do that, they had best not.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

They aren't banning "Furry", just putting in laws that prevent any patrons wearing head coverings in most public places.

If they banned the furry fandom, that's practially their way of telling you to get your lazy and introverted asses off of the fucking computer and go outside and talk a walk....maybe ride a bike around the park and do a bit of paddle boating.. :V


Geez...


----------



## osheyda (Nov 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They aren't banning "Furry", just putting in laws that prevent any patrons wearing head coverings in most public places.
> 
> If they banned the furry fandom, that's practially their way of telling you to get your lazy and introverted asses off of the fucking computer and go outside and talk a walk....maybe ride a bike around the park and do a bit of paddle boating.. :V
> 
> ...


Last time i checked this was a furry forum, and im pretty sure your not a furry, because you don't know crap about us so stop acting like you do, and stop being a jerk, we don't want to hear someone whos pissed off at life, so he gos online himself and rags on everybody else, and last time i check, we dont have to get off the computer,not all of us live on the computer, we do what we think is fun, just because you dont like it, dont mean you can be an ass, so stop being one, its getting quite annoying, i ignored it at first, but if you wont stop, so someone has to tell you to


----------



## Ne0nie (Nov 28, 2009)

osheyda said:


> Last time i checked this was a furry forum, and im pretty sure your not a furry, because you don't know crap about us so stop acting like you do, and stop being a jerk, we don't want to hear someone whos pissed off at life, so he gos online himself and rags on everybody else, and last time i check, we dont have to get off the computer,not all of us live on the computer, we do what we think is fun, just because you dont like it, dont mean you can be an ass, so stop being one, its getting quite annoying, i ignored it at first, but if you wont stop, so someone has to tell you to



I'm pretty sure his response was out of humor. I'm also pretty sure he has OVER 4000! more posts then you, it's probably quite clear to him it's a furry forum.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 28, 2009)

osheyda said:


> Last time i checked this was a furry forum, and im pretty sure your not a furry, because you don't know crap about us so stop acting like you do, and stop being a jerk, we don't want to hear someone whos pissed off at life, so he gos online himself and rags on everybody else, and last time i check, we dont have to get off the computer,not all of us live on the computer, we do what we think is fun, just because you dont like it, dont mean you can be an ass, so stop being one, its getting quite annoying, i ignored it at first, but if you wont stop, so someone has to tell you to



Lol, says the guy who just joined the forums to make this post.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't see a country really caring about shit so banning the furry fandom wouldn't be banned soon.
But it's so :3 that people will ban that.


----------



## Lathou (Nov 28, 2009)

You seem to be focusing on nations with authoritarian regimes banning a certain lifestyle. Most of these countries (UAE, Iran, China, Philippines) have many other issues regarding human rights violations - banning people from being furry would be insignificant. France however has a Liberal Conservatist government, and is an openly theocratic country, yet their view on issues like gay marriage is rather liberal. Therefore I can't see them banning the furry culture. The issue with the Burgas might be due to religious protectionism. It seems more likely to happen in Australia or the US, where we have ultra-conservatist politicians who are active in government. In Australia even our so called leftist party (although more center left) is adamantly opposed to gay marriage. But as some people have pointed out it's not going to change much. Hell everyone knows it's more fun doing something when that something is against the law.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2009)

Lathou said:


> You seem to be focusing on nations with authoritarian regimes banning a certain lifestyle. Most of these countries (UAE, Iran, China, Philippines) have many other issues regarding human rights violations - banning people from being furry would be insignificant. France however has a Liberal Conservatist government, and is an openly theocratic country, yet their view on issues like gay marriage is rather liberal. Therefore I can't see them banning the furry culture. The issue with the Burgas might be due to religious protectionism. It seems more likely to happen in Australia or the US, where we have ultra-conservatist politicians who are active in government. In Australia even our so called leftist party (although more center left) is adamantly opposed to gay marriage. But as some people have pointed out it's not going to change much. Hell everyone knows it's more fun doing something when that something is against the law.


 
This is what happens when every last idiot has a shot at a seat of power.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2009)

I LOVE nearly 2 month necro!


----------



## Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

good thing about a free country. 
they cant really ban such a thing as an entire fandom.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 28, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I LOVE couponbug.com!



Oh hey, it is.  I didn't even notice.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 28, 2009)

How did my thread come back to life?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> How did my thread come back to life?


 
Someone knows a good necromancer?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 28, 2009)

holy shit idiot necro


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> holy shit idiot necro


 Necrophila the thread makes dead babies.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 28, 2009)

If this happens, whatever country you're in, you rise and fight it...if only for the sake of no censorship. The government has no place in banning media or activities that do not harm participants.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 28, 2009)

osheyda said:


> Last time i checked this was a furry forum, and im pretty sure your not a furry, because you don't know crap about us so stop acting like you do, and stop being a jerk, we don't want to hear someone whos pissed off at life, so he gos online himself and rags on everybody else, and last time i check, we dont have to get off the computer,not all of us live on the computer, we do what we think is fun, just because you dont like it, dont mean you can be an ass, so stop being one, its getting quite annoying, i ignored it at first, but if you wont stop, so someone has to tell you to



Welcome to Fur Affinity Forums!



Lathou said:


> You seem to be focusing on nations with authoritarian regimes banning a certain lifestyle. Most of these countries (UAE, Iran, China, Philippines) have many other issues regarding human rights violations - banning people from being furry would be insignificant. France however has a Liberal Conservatist government, and is an openly theocratic country, yet their view on issues like gay marriage is rather liberal. Therefore I can't see them banning the furry culture. The issue with the Burgas might be due to religious protectionism. It seems more likely to happen in Australia or the US, where we have ultra-conservatist politicians who are active in government. In Australia even our so called leftist party (although more center left) is adamantly opposed to gay marriage. But as some people have pointed out it's not going to change much. Hell everyone knows it's more fun doing something when that something is against the law.



Welcome to Fur Affinity For-- Wat?  "Liberal Conservatist"?  French theocracy?  How does that even work?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2009)

I wish people would stop making accounts on this forum just to make shitposts in old, irrelevant threads.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 28, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Welcome to Fur Affinity Forums!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Fur Affinity For-- Wat? "Liberal Conservatist"? French theocracy? How does that even work?


 Welcome to Fur Affinity Forums!Nope.
Nobody knows what is "Liberal Conservatist" or "French theocracy" or how it works.
Kartwheel.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 28, 2009)

I fucking hate you all.


----------

